# 10 days of 1g DNP ED log



## overtime

THIS THREAD IS ONLY BEING LEFT UP TO ILLUSTRATE THE IDIOCY PREVALENT IN DNP USAGE AT THE MOMENT. 1G OF CORRECTLY DOSED DNP IS A TRIP TO THE MORGUE FOR 50% OF THE PEOPLE TAKING IT. DO NOT TRY AN FOLLOW THIS PROTOCOL IT IS VERY VERY WRONG, AND THE DNP IS CLEARLY UNDERDOSED.

This is my fifth DNP cycle. I'm running 1g every day for the next 10 days(spring break). This log will just be me laying out my macros i ate and if I got any serious sides. Logging keeps me on track with dnp.

This diet is 2,000kcals, moderate protein, low-moderate carbs, moderate fat. I'm using 1g of powder dnp, 100mg ephedrine, 800mg caffeine, and various antioxidants split evenly through out the day. Then 10mg ambien, 50mg benadryl, and 5mg melatonin for sleep.

Today is actually the 2nd day, so here's Day 1's breakdown: 1990kcals, 175p, 127c, 62f.

By the end, you'll get a before and after shot along with the amount of weight lost.

*WARNING IF YOU'VE NEVER USED DNP, START WITH A VERY LOW DOSAGE. IF YOU OVERHEAT ON DNP, YOU WILL DIE.*


----------



## Echo

F*cking hell! I thought my DNP cycle/log was extreme!

What is the highest dose you've got to before? And how long was you able to hold it?

Just bear in mind, the LD50 (Lethal dose for 50% of the population) is 1200mg

Within five days of 1000mg, the accumulated dose in your body will be 1500mg. The accumulated dose at seven days will be 1700mg.

It looks like your mind is made up. Don't become a statistic. I hope your aren't doing nothing all day but sitting down with a fan blowing at you.

If you do go through with this, I'd be very interested with a Log complete with pictures and measurements 

It is the wrong section, but I'm sure a mod will move it to the 'losing weight' section for you

@DiggyV


----------



## alex1987xxx

wohaa thats realy hardcore  hope that will ends OK...


----------



## NorthernSoul

You sound fairly confident so I'm interested in following this. Hows the heat?

Hope everything goes to plan fella.


----------



## kuju

Wow - in to see what happens. I have to be honest it sounds like a horrible cocktail of drugs and I wouldn't say fat loss is worth it...but that's just for me obviously.


----------



## Smitch

Buy a big fan, and a mop.


----------



## Huntingground

Hope the weather turns for you, arctic chill would be preferable for that stack


----------



## Rick89

seriosuly dont do it, is it really worth the risk

whats your highest dose experience previous to this?


----------



## overtime

Echo said:


> F*cking hell! I thought my DNP cycle/log was extreme!
> 
> What is the highest dose you've got to before? And how long was you able to hold it?
> 
> 800mg. 6 days. It was fine. DNP doesn't make me that hot, but I always lose a lot of fat.
> 
> @DiggyV


----------



## overtime

Echo said:


> F*cking hell! I thought my DNP cycle/log was extreme!
> 
> What is the highest dose you've got to before? And how long was you able to hold it?
> 
> @DiggyV


800mg. 6 days. It was fine. DNP doesn't make me that hot, but I always lose a lot of fat.


----------



## BettySwallocks

i think the stims alone would give me a gripper, best of luck OP.


----------



## fastcar_uk

exactly HOW fat are you op:confused1:


----------



## BodyEnergy

I think 5mg of melatonin is necessary  heheheh

really hardcore cycle never had need it to try


----------



## Tekken

1g? If OP stops updating this thread after a few days someone please make sure he is still alive (100% serious)


----------



## Deadcalm

I really wouldn't advise this and this is coming from an experienced DNP user. It might not seem like a huge jump to go from 500mg cycles or 750mg cycles but when the half lives accumulate over 5-10 days you could have whole extra grams of DNP in your blood stream.

Half life accumulation means that you won't know whether you've took it too far until it's too late.

I've seen people run gram cycles before, but i really hope you've previously ran very high dose cycles and you aren't making a massive leap which could catch you out.


----------



## Deadcalm

Echo said:


> F*cking hell! I thought my DNP cycle/log was extreme!
> 
> What is the highest dose you've got to before? And how long was you able to hold it?
> 
> Just bear in mind, the LD50 (Lethal dose for 50% of the population) is 1200mg
> 
> Within five days of 1000mg, the accumulated dose in your body will be 1500mg. The accumulated dose at seven days will be 1700mg.
> 
> It looks like your mind is made up. Don't become a statistic. I hope your aren't doing nothing all day but sitting down with a fan blowing at you.
> 
> If you do go through with this, I'd be very interested with a Log complete with pictures and measurements
> 
> It is the wrong section, but I'm sure a mod will move it to the 'losing weight' section for you
> 
> @DiggyV


I wouldn't advise moving this to a different section. Most people serious enough to use DNP also use AAS so he's going to get the best advice here where there's the most people with experience of it if he ends up in trouble.

Member safety should come before red tape rules which won't make any difference anyway.


----------



## Missing

YOU WILL DIE.

idiot


----------



## Dave 0511

Good luck at least you'll fit in a slimmer coffin.


----------



## Ginger Ben

You either have very weak dnp or are a total moron or a troll. Thread should be deleted IMO before somebody decides to copy him


----------



## ConP

Drop it in half and do it twice as long.


----------



## Deadcalm

ConP said:


> Drop it in half and do it twice as long.


This would be better to be honest.

There's only so much energy your body can dissipate as heat via the effect of DNP before you do actually, well, die.


----------



## overtime

I have done 800mg ED for 6 days. I have a friend who ran 1g for 14 days ending last week. I barely sweat on dnp and my safety precautions go into greater detail than the OP.

Let's stop flaming. I joined this site today to post my log, but the log will be deluded if these posts keep up.


----------



## Tekken

overtime said:


> I have done 800mg ED for 6 days. I have a friend who ran 1g for 14 days ending last week. I barely sweat on dnp and my safety precautions go into greater detail than the OP.
> 
> Let's stop flaming. I joined this site today to post my log, but the log will be deluded if these posts keep up.


i dont think people are flaming you, they are genuinely concerned. and how fat are you if you have done 800 already and feel you need to go even higher. have you tried exercising? (now thats flaming)


----------



## JS95

Inb4 death of OP.

But seriously, good luck.


----------



## Boshlop

gonna need a medium to keep in contact with op to see how well this went,,,


----------



## Deadcalm

overtime said:


> I have done 800mg ED for 6 days. I have a friend who ran 1g for 14 days ending last week. I barely sweat on dnp and my safety precautions go into greater detail than the OP.
> 
> Let's stop flaming. I joined this site today to post my log, but the log will be deluded if these posts keep up.


Just remember that blood concentrations peak at about 2.1grams on 800mg per day but go up to 2.6grams on 1000mg per day. That's a big leap even if the daily dose isn't that higher.

Either way, I highly suspect that your DNP is very underdosed. DNP isn't one of those drugs where people have hugely varying side effects. The mechanism of action is very straightforward. DNP frees up electrons and they get dissipated as heat. The more DNP you take, the more that happens. If you don't feel THAT hot at such a massive dose, then it's either very underdosed or you're 30 stone.


----------



## Smitch

overtime said:


> I have done 800mg ED for 6 days. I have a friend who ran 1g for 14 days ending last week. I barely sweat on dnp and my safety precautions go into greater detail than the OP.
> 
> Let's stop flaming. I joined this site today to post my log, but the log will be deluded if these posts keep up.


Just crack on with it if you feel it's safe for you, only way to know is to try it.

I sweated like fvck on 125mg so I think you'd be able to use me as a power source for a nuclear reactor on 1g a day.


----------



## GolfDelta

I personally prefer upping cardio and lowering calories over risking death but I suppose summer is fast approaching,god forbid people actually started dieting well in advance so they didn't need a quick DNP fix to get 'ripped'.


----------



## van vliet

Missing said:


> YOU WILL DIE.
> 
> idiot


this...



Ginger Ben said:


> You either have very weak dnp or are a total moron or a troll. Thread should be deleted IMO before somebody decides to copy him


...and this.

op, you deserve all the flaming you'll get and yes, you're an idiot


----------



## Bear2012

I dunno whether you are serious or not and I have never used DNP nor would I however with the advice you have already been given you would be very fool hardy to carry on. Surely getting lean is not worth the health risks / death associated with that dosage of DNP?


----------



## Deadcalm

Just for the record guys, he probably won't die. A lot of people scaremonger with this drug.

The vast majority of deaths associated with DNP (which is a very small number) are usually due to doing stupid things whilst on it (i.e. drinking or using a hot tub), or not understanding the DNP half-life, so they feel nothing after 3-4 days and then pop a few more caps because they think it isn't working.

I read a thread on another forum a while back where a guy took lots of DNP then thought it would be a good idea to have a sauna session after his workout. He ended up ****ting out a black tar looking liquid and going to hospital. Even then, he didn't die.

It's safer if you taper up and get a good feel for how your body reacts to it. Usually, at worst, people may end up in hospital. Takes an awful lot to outright kill someone.


----------



## Sionnach

brb popcorn


----------



## Growing Lad

500 mg is max I run every day dose.

Tried 750mg for couple days and felt like a death would of been a môron to take another dose at 750 cos I knew I'd get hurt.

If after a day or 2you feel like your dying just stop. Pls.

My advice is 500 for 20days. Nail diet. Nail cardio.


----------



## GolfDelta

Deadcalm said:


> Just for the record guys, he probably won't die. A lot of people scaremonger with this drug.
> 
> The vast majority of deaths associated with DNP (which is a very small number) are usually due to doing stupid things whilst on it (i.e. drinking or using a hot tub), or not understanding the DNP half-life, so they feel nothing after 3-4 days and then pop a few more caps because they think it isn't working.
> 
> I read a thread on another forum a while back where a guy took lots of DNP then thought it would be a good idea to have a sauna session after his workout. He ended up ****ting out a black tar looking liquid and going to hospital. Even then, he didn't die.
> 
> It's safer if you taper up and get a good feel for how your body reacts to it. Usually, at worst, people may end up in hospital. Takes an awful lot to outright kill someone.


Yeh ending up in hospital due to sh1tting out black tar can still your your day though lol.


----------



## hackskii

Subbed


----------



## Deadcalm

GolfDelta said:


> Yeh ending up in hospital due to sh1tting out black tar can still your your day though lol.


Very true.


----------



## stevieboy100

Has to be a troll or running ****ty dnp


----------



## Theorist




----------



## samb213

fuked up these days ..since when did doing dnp become just as normal as doing a tub of grenades..what makes it even worse is alot of people you see doing dnp are just your average fat kid whos never seen a gym in ther life


----------



## tommyc2k7

Pointless and stupid, I hope for your sake that the dnp you have now isn't better quality than what you're used to


----------



## AestheticManlet

Inb4opdies.


----------



## Echo

I doubt he'll do it now because of these comments... and someone's negged him

It would have been interesting too


----------



## Suprakill4

Simply idiotic IMO. What's wrong with good old fashioned diet and cardio eh? Oh...... Too much hard work for most that's what.


----------



## Deadcalm

Suprakill4 said:


> Simply idiotic IMO. What's wrong with good old fashioned diet and cardio eh? Oh...... Too much hard work for most that's what.


It's the same as AAS use. It makes the results far faster and far more potent.

DNP can be used safely. It just depends on the dose. Sometimes I honestly believe that many people don't push doses this high because they want fat loss results that quick, but they only do it because they have an addictive personality and get some excitement or fulfilment in seeing how far they can push it. The same goes for AAS in many cases.


----------



## overtime

MissMartinez said:


> Op what brand dnp are u using. I wouldn't be able to stomach 500 d hacks without getting sick at night but remember it took a so called 100mg of dinitro's to make me feel that bad....


I use yellowbot. I have used Dinitro's in the past. Neither are under dosed. Raw dnp is cheap so there's no point in making bunk dnp.

dhacks is known to overdose his dnp. Some people can't stomach dnp at all. Just like I can't take 10mg of yohimbine without feeling like death.


----------



## overtime

Deadcalm said:


> It's the same as AAS use. It makes the results far faster and far more potent.
> 
> DNP can be used safely. It just depends on the dose. Sometimes I honestly believe that many people don't push doses this high because they want fat loss results that quick, but they only do it because they have an addictive personality and get some excitement or fulfilment in seeing how far they can push it. The same goes for AAS in many cases.


You are right on the money.


----------



## fastcar_uk

overtime said:


> You are right on the money.


Totally disagree. Most users of Aas go to a gym and train 4-5 times a week eat healthy get plenty of sleep and completely change there lifestyle to suit.

I just feel we're getting all the fat couch potatoes who want to eat what they want do feck all and just pop a pill to lose the weight. NOTHING like aas users. @Suprakill4 has it right. Good old fashioned diet and cardio is all that's needed!


----------



## hackskii

I used it, it works, but I myself would never go that high, even just a quick search on it will yield much information about this drug that is over 50 years old.

Was actually a legal diet drug back in the day.


----------



## overtime

Alright. This is my last response to people who disagree with what I'm doing.

I'm eating clean only. 2,000kcal limit. No going out to eat. If I can't count it, I don't eat it. I declined an invitation to get drunk at a casino/buffet tonight.

I can't lift or keep my normal running pace at this dose. I did 150 minutes of walking to bring my tdee to 3,000kcals.

Sorry to hear that fat couch potatoes are invading this web site.

By the way, I'm natural.

edit: thank you for the green hackskii


----------



## hackskii

overtime said:


> Alright. This is my last response to people who disagree with what I'm doing.
> 
> I'm eating clean only. 2,000kcal limit. No going out to eat. If I can't count it, I don't eat it. I declined an invitation to get drunk at a casino/buffet tonight.
> 
> I can't lift or keep my normal running pace at this dose. I did 150 minutes of walking to bring my tdee to 3,000kcals.
> 
> Sorry to hear that fat couch potatoes are invading this web site.
> 
> By the way, I'm natural.
> 
> edit: thank you for the green hackskii


No probs mate.

It is pretty common for guys that diet without DNP that get lean, to suggest the dangers of DNP to others that use it in a diet.

Like a reformed smoker telling another smoker that smoking is dangerous.

I use/used gear years ago, and got stage II stroke range from tren, test, mast cycle, and it was super high.

I was on low doses compared to many guys.

So, when guys say they are taking 8 grams of gear a week, I kind of freak out as that would kill me.

But, to them many of their friends do this.

just a bit of perspective I suppose.


----------



## Dave 0511

overtime said:


> A
> 
> By the way, I'm natural.
> 
> ii


Given the entire thread you have just posted how have you come to this conclusion?


----------



## overtime

lol. It depends on how you define natural. For some people, if you take creatine you've lost your natty card. For me, it's when you take any aas for muscle building.


----------



## fastcar_uk

overtime said:


> lol. It depends on how you define natural. For some people, if you take creatine you've lost your natty card. For me, it's when you take any aas for muscle building.


Seriously though op, what are your stats that you feel the need to take what you MUST admit is a high dose of DNP.


----------



## overtime

If I have felt like I MUST do something like this, that would be a risky mentality when using drugs like dnp. I want to make efficient use of my time while I have no obligations such as work or school.


----------



## Malibu

If its legit DNP will die, srs


----------



## Dave 0511

overtime said:


> lol. It depends on how you define natural. For some people, if you take creatine you've lost your natty card. For me, it's when you take any aas for muscle building.


Well you couldn't enter a natural bodybuilding competition for starters.


----------



## overtime

i don't compete and I plan on going on aas in the future.


----------



## Big Man 123

overtime said:


> Alright. This is my last response to people who disagree with what I'm doing.
> 
> I'm eating clean only. 2,000kcal limit. No going out to eat. If I can't count it, I don't eat it. I declined an invitation to get drunk at a casino/buffet tonight.
> 
> I can't lift or keep my normal running pace at this dose. I did 150 minutes of walking to bring my tdee to 3,000kcals.
> 
> Sorry to hear that fat couch potatoes are invading this web site.
> 
> By the way, I'm natural.
> 
> edit: thank you for the green hackskii


You are out of your mind, period.


----------



## Big Man 123

If this guy die, how does this thread affect this board?


----------



## Dave 0511

overtime said:


> i don't compete and I plan on going on aas in the future.


Hopefully you'll start on a relatively more conservative dose.


----------



## Big Man 123

Deadcalm said:


> *The vast majority of deaths associated with DNP (which is a very small number) are usually due to doing stupid things whilst on it* (i.e. drinking or using a hot tub), *or not understanding the DNP half-life*


I don't know why would you empathize with this stupid behaviour but in case you didn't know this guy is doing 1g since day *ONE*

This guy has no idea about the half-life, is that enough stupid for you?

In 4-5 days he probably will be dead.


----------



## stevieboy100

Big Man 123 said:


> If this guy die, how does this thread affect this board?


hes's either a troll or a mod will have the sense to delete the the thread incase of idiots who follow this


----------



## overtime

Big Man 123 said:


> I don't know why would you empathize with this stupid behaviour but in case you didn't know this guy is doing 1g since day *ONE*
> 
> This guy has no idea about the half-life, is that enough stupid for you?
> 
> In 4-5 days he probably will be dead.


You didn't read the OP. This is my 5th cycle. I've used dnp at 800mg ed with no problems and great results. My first cycle was 250mg. People have posted false information about the half life of dnp in this thread already. I don't see you going off on them. The only thing that concerns me about dnp are free radicals and peripheral neuropathy.

Let's please keep the drama down -- specifically the harebrained remarks with no explanation. I'm looking for a home forum for bodybuilding/aas(when I start aas) and was hoping this would be it, it's clear that it will not be.


----------



## overtime

stevieboy100 said:


> hes's either a troll or a mod will have the sense to delete the the thread incase of idiots who follow this


This gave me a good idea to provide a link in the OP directing beginners to proper first time dnp usage.


----------



## fastcar_uk

overtime said:


> This gave me a good idea to provide a link in the OP directing beginners to proper first time dnp usage.


Why do you avoid every question that is put to you?

What is your starting body weight that you feel the need for these kind of dosages?

Not being funny just curious.


----------



## Echo

@overtime

What lab is your DNP from (You can name the lab such as 'D-Hacks DNP') But you can't post the source (to obtain D-Hacks DNP, click this link...)

When are you starting? I'm very interested and will be watching

People will say that 1000mg is dangerous, stupid and expect to be flamed starting off. But once people know you know your stuff, usually they won't say as much. I would never go to 1000mg DNP ED myself though, I'm pushed my absolute limits on 500mg, but I used 1Stops and felt it was underdosed compared to the one I am using now


----------



## overtime

fastcar_uk said:


> Why do you avoid every question that is put to you?
> 
> What is your starting body weight that you feel the need for these kind of dosages?
> 
> Not being funny just curious.


because they are bad questions that I don't want to answer. Pictures will be available at the end, but I'm really inclined to leave this forum and not share the results.

Sorry if I seem snappish. I'm usually not.


----------



## Echo

overtime said:


> because they are bad questions that I don't want to answer. Pictures will be available at the end, but I'm really inclined to leave this forum and not share the results.
> 
> Sorry if I seem snappish. I'm usually not.


Reply to my post above mate


----------



## overtime

Echo said:


> @overtime
> 
> What lab is your DNP from (You can name the lab such as 'D-Hacks DNP') But you can't post the source (to obtain D-Hacks DNP, click this link...)
> 
> When are you starting? I'm very interested and will be watching
> 
> People will say that 1000mg is dangerous, stupid and expect to be flamed starting off. But once people know you know your stuff, usually they won't say as much. I would never go to 1000mg DNP ED myself though, I'm pushed my absolute limits on 500mg, but I used 1Stops and felt it was underdosed compared to the one I am using now


yellowbot. great guy. he gave me 100x250mg caps for free because he was a little late on shipping. accurate dosing when compared to dinitro, who I've used.


----------



## tomas247

overtime said:


> You didn't read the OP. This is my 5th cycle. I've used dnp at 800mg ed with no problems and great results. My first cycle was 250mg. People have posted false information about the half life of dnp in this thread already. I don't see you going off on them. The only thing that concerns me about dnp are free radicals and peripheral neuropathy.
> 
> Let's please keep the drama down -- specifically the harebrained remarks with no explanation. I'm looking for a home forum for bodybuilding/aas(when I start aas) and was hoping this would be it, it's clear that it will not be.


Please continue this cycle log and ignore the criticisms. I am considering a DNP cycle and it's cycle logs small and large that help me in deciding if and how much DNP I will use if I decide to use it. Problem is is that so much of the same information is just regurgitated with the same weak citations that back up their claims that it makes it difficult to gauge with any accuracy what works and what doesn't. Thousands of people are using DNP for weight loss on a daily basis world wide and I can only find about 3 publicized instances where death was linked to its use in the past 5 years.

Good luck and I hope this cycle works out for you in your best interest.


----------



## Big Man 123

stevieboy100 said:


> hes's either a troll or a mod will have the sense to delete the the thread incase of idiots who follow this


I hope so, it doesn't make me happy when someone gets hurt or dies.

This guy is playing the russian roulette... Alone.


----------



## Echo

overtime said:


> yellowbot. great guy. he gave me 100x250mg caps for free because he was a little late on shipping. accurate dosing when compared to dinitro, who I've used.


Never heard of that brand, is it Madox Medica DNP?

Reason being my source messed up on my order...

I ordered 100x250mg of DNP with Special Next Day Delivery

But, instead I received:

1x 50x150mg

1x 50x250mg

Normal Delivery

Everything's fine now though, he's reshipped my original order with free SuperDrol for the inconveience

Does this relate do you by any chance lol?

Anyway, your going to run this cycle anyway aren't you mate? When you do, create the log in the 'Members Journals" at the bottom of the sub-headings. Doesn't have to start with all the flaming comments lol


----------



## DiggyV

Deadcalm said:


> Just remember that blood concentrations peak at about 2.1grams on 800mg per day but go up to 2.6grams on 1000mg per day. That's a big leap even if the daily dose isn't that higher.
> 
> Either way, I highly suspect that your DNP is very underdosed. DNP isn't one of those drugs where people have hugely varying side effects. The mechanism of action is very straightforward. *DNP frees up electrons and they get dissipated as heat*. The more DNP you take, the more that happens. If you don't feel THAT hot at such a massive dose, then it's either very underdosed or you're 30 stone.


Not quite, its not electrons involved in the process but protons, well specifically Hydrogen Cations (H+). DNP is an energy uncoupler and shuttles these cations across the mitochondrial membrane, stopping the production of ATP, which is our main source of efficient energy production. This action causes the production of heat instead.

@overtime for you to be running 1000mg, trust me your DNP is massively underdosed. DNP is not something you have a natural tolerance to. It is, in a purist sense, a poison, in that the effect exhibited increases linearly with dose. This is in the same way that Paracetamol is a poison, hell even chocolate is a poison.

as @Deadcalm says on 1000mg, you will have over 2.6g floating around in your system by Day 6 or 7. the LD50 ( that is the dose at which 50 % of people taking it will die) is around 20mg / Kg. I know there are lots of figures out there that show rats on 30mg/kg and mice on 45mg/kg, but typically as the body ingesting it gets larger the LD50 value decreases - so dog for example the LD50 is 20mg/kg. Its difficult to find out what the LD50 in humans is, as no ones going to volunteer for that test. :lol: so lets set is at the same as a dog - it may well be lower than this, and my gut feel is that it is lower, maybe 15mg/kg or 18mg/kg - this is based on post mortem reports for DNP fatalities.

So assuming 20mg/Kg, even if you are 100kg/220Lbs then you are over the LD50 point, and are sitting with a 50:50 chance of dying.

I have run correctly dosed DNP @ 500mg and it was horrendous. This was 1,300mg at peak dose, which I never reached, I lasted 4 days - around 1150mg peak, unbearable - and I know what I am doing with this stuff. Probably hand out more advice on here, in PMs and in EMails than any other member.

I am currently pondering whether this thread should be deleted, as while it seems in USA you guys appear to get underdosed DNP, over here the most popular brand is actually a little overdosed. So anyone thinking they will run 1000mg is going to be in serious trouble. Yes they'll lose weight, but they'll lose vital signs quicker. Therefore this thread is pretty dangerous, even with the warnings in it.


----------



## overtime

Echo said:


> Never heard of that brand, is it Madox Medica DNP?
> 
> Reason being my source messed up on my order...
> 
> I ordered 100x250mg of DNP with Special Next Day Delivery
> 
> But, instead I received:
> 
> 1x 50x150mg
> 
> 1x 50x250mg
> 
> Normal Delivery
> 
> Everything's fine now though, he's reshipped my original order with free SuperDrol for the inconveience
> 
> Does this relate do you by any chance lol?
> 
> Anyway, your going to run this cycle anyway aren't you mate? When you do, create the log in the 'Members Journals" at the bottom of the sub-headings. Doesn't have to start with all the flaming comments lol


No, it's unbranded.

Thanks. I'll be sure to make a journal.


----------



## overtime

DiggyV said:


> Not quite, its not electrons involved in the process but protons, well specifically Hydrogen Cations (H+). DNP is an energy uncoupler and shuttles these cations across the mitochondrial membrane, stopping the production of ATP, which is our main source of efficient energy production. This action causes the production of heat instead.
> 
> @overtime for you to be running 1000mg, trust me your DNP is massively underdosed. DNP is not something you have a natural tolerance to. It is, in a purist sense, a poison, in that the effect exhibited increases linearly with dose. This is in the same way that Paracetamol is a poison, hell even chocolate is a poison.
> 
> as @Deadcalm says on 1000mg, you will have over 2.6g floating around in your system by Day 6 or 7. the LD50 ( that is the dose at which 50 % of people taking it will die) is around 20mg / Kg. I know there are lots of figures out there that show rats on 30mg/kg and mice on 45mg/kg, but typically as the body ingesting it gets larger the LD50 value decreases - so dog for example the LD50 is 20mg/kg. Its difficult to find out what the LD50 in humans is, as no ones going to volunteer for that test. :lol: so lets set is at the same as a dog - it may well be lower than this, and my gut feel is that it is lower, maybe 15mg/kg or 18mg/kg - this is based on post mortem reports for DNP fatalities.
> 
> So assuming 20mg/Kg, even if you are 100kg/220Lbs then you are over the LD50 point, and are sitting with a 50:50 chance of dying.
> 
> I have run correctly dosed DNP @ 500mg and it was horrendous. This was 1,300mg at peak dose, which I never reached, I lasted 4 days - around 1150mg peak, unbearable - and I know what I am doing with this stuff. Probably hand out more advice on here, in PMs and in EMails than any other member.
> 
> I am currently pondering whether this thread should be deleted, as while it seems in USA you guys appear to get underdosed DNP, over here the most popular brand is actually a little overdosed. So anyone thinking they will run 1000mg is going to be in serious trouble. Yes they'll lose weight, but they'll lose vital signs quicker. Therefore this thread is pretty dangerous, even with the warnings in it.


I didn't get obtain domestically. Yes, I hear d hacks overdoses his dnp. The weight loss I get correlates everyone else's. Anyone buying from a new seller should test it at low dosages first.


----------



## DiggyV

overtime said:


> You didn't read the OP. This is my 5th cycle. I've used dnp at 800mg ed with no problems and great results. My first cycle was 250mg. *People have posted false information about the half life of dnp in this thread already*. I don't see you going off on them. The only thing that concerns me about dnp are free radicals and peripheral neuropathy.
> 
> Let's please keep the drama down -- specifically the harebrained remarks with no explanation. I'm looking for a home forum for bodybuilding/aas(when I start aas) and was hoping this would be it, it's clear that it will not be.


I'm sorry you need to qualify statements when you make them, you seriously cant expect people to just believe it, its not how it works here. I have worked with a very well respected BioChemist specifically on the half life of DNP and I can tell you that it is between 30 and 36 hours. So statements here are correct.

Can I also ask why did you feel you needed to run 5 cycles of DNP? Assuming that correctly run, a 250mg 21 day cycle will yield almost 1lb a day in losses, how much have you actually needed to lose? And more importantly how much have you lost over your 5 cycles?



overtime said:


> This gave me a good idea to provide a link in the OP directing beginners to proper first time dnp usage.


The guide you linked to does have some good points in it, it also has quite a lot of bad information and bro-science, it is also missing other key information. This should not be taken as gospel for a newbie to DNP.


----------



## DiggyV

overtime said:


> I didn't get obtain domestically. Yes, I hear d hacks overdoses his dnp. *The weight loss I get correlates everyone else's. *Anyone buying from a new seller should test it at low dosages first.


Please let me know what you saw on 800mg a day?

As I said I, and people i have advised, have lost 1lb a day on 250mg DNP. So on your 800mg course (as DNPs effects are 100% linear) hen your losses should have been in excess of 3lbs a day. If around the 1lb mark, then your DNP IS underdosed. Please share your results, as I dont believe you have done so.


----------



## overtime

Day 2 breakdown:

1990cals again, 186p, 130c, 52f

notes: 97F internal temperature all day. Will keep note of temperature change through out the log. I'm sitting by a fan with the window open. This is why I never sweat. the 10-day forecast predicts cool, stagnant weather. 150 minutes of walking brought my tdee to about 3000.

sides: The only discomfort was after eating some simple carbs.

good night


----------



## overtime

DiggyV said:


> I'm sorry you need to qualify statements when you make them, you seriously cant expect people to just believe it, its not how it works here. I have worked with a very well respected BioChemist specifically on the half life of DNP and I can tell you that it is between 30 and 36 hours. So statements here are correct.
> 
> Can I also ask why did you feel you needed to run 5 cycles of DNP? Assuming that correctly run, a 250mg 21 day cycle will yield almost 1lb a day in losses, how much have you actually needed to lose? And more importantly how much have you lost over your 5 cycles?
> 
> The guide you linked to does have some good points in it, it also has quite a lot of bad information and bro-science, it is also missing other key information. This should not be taken as gospel for a newbie to DNP.


Most of the information I got for dnp was from a million different places. The guide I posted was my first read on dnp. If you have a better guide, post it and I'll edit the OP and use yours.

250mg of dnp -- assuming powder -- will give the average person a 35% boost(14% per 100mg powder) to their tdee according to conciliator and his evidence. Let's say his tdee is 3,000kcals and he eats 2,000. At max concentration, they burned 4350 calories that day and ate 2000 calories = 2350 deficit.



DiggyV said:


> how much have you actually needed to lose? And more importantly how much have you lost over your 5 cycles?


All will be revealed at the end with pictures and numbers if everybody is nice and patient. Sorry to not answer your questions, but I am wanting scale numbers and pictures for the end.


----------



## DiggyV

overtime said:


> Most of the information I got for dnp was from a million different places. The guide I posted was my first read on dnp. If you have a better guide, post it and I'll edit the OP and use yours.


I doubt a million  I have read almost everything out there, you clearly haven't.

Mine is currently in the final stages, but is the culmination of around probably 3 years research, from both me and as I stated before a well respected research Bio Chemist.

My gut feel still is that I will delete this thread though, as people running 1000mg of correctly dosed DNP will have a 50:50 chance of dying.

Also no response yet I notice to what losses you see, and what your overall losses have been for the 5 cycles.


----------



## Deadcalm

DiggyV said:


> Not quite, its not electrons involved in the process but protons, well specifically Hydrogen Cations (H+). DNP is an energy uncoupler and shuttles these cations across the mitochondrial membrane, stopping the production of ATP, which is our main source of efficient energy production. This action causes the production of heat instead.
> 
> @overtime for you to be running 1000mg, trust me your DNP is massively underdosed. DNP is not something you have a natural tolerance to. It is, in a purist sense, a poison, in that the effect exhibited increases linearly with dose. This is in the same way that Paracetamol is a poison, hell even chocolate is a poison.
> 
> .


Sorry I meant protons. Got my fundamental particles mixed up.


----------



## Echo

DiggyV said:


> I doubt a million  I have read almost everything out there, you clearly haven't.
> 
> Mine is currently in the final stages, but is the culmination of around probably 3 years research, from both me and as I stated before a well respected research Bio Chemist.
> 
> My gut feel still is that I will delete this thread though, as people running 1000mg of correctly dosed DNP will have a 50:50 chance of dying.
> 
> Also no response yet I notice to what losses you see, and what your overall losses have been for the 5 cycles.


Even though this DNP protocol is stupid, and his DNP is probably underdosed... he's doing it anyway, so:

Are you able to make a thread or something that's hidden, with invite only access? A private group maybe?


----------



## Gynosaur

Is the OP still alive?


----------



## overtime

DiggyV said:


> I doubt a million  I have read almost everything out there, you clearly haven't.
> 
> Mine is currently in the final stages, but is the culmination of around probably 3 years research, from both me and as I stated before a well respected research Bio Chemist.
> 
> My gut feel still is that I will delete this thread though, as people running 1000mg of correctly dosed DNP will have a 50:50 chance of dying.
> 
> Also no response yet I notice to what losses you see, and what your overall losses have been for the 5 cycles.


No disrespect to you or this forum. If you end up deleting this thread, can you recommend me to a forum where I can post hardcore logs and questions? I have a feeling that my future plans with AAS will give you the same gut feeling. No hard feelings.

For the record, my first cycle isn't hardcore at all. Always start small.

wk 1-4: test-p 100mg eod

wk 1-10: test-e 500mg split into 2x injections/wk

wk 11-12: test-p 100mg eod

wk 13-16: nolva 40/20/20/20; clomid 50/50/25/25

90x1.25mg aromasin tablets on hand with a planned gyno protocol

i may remove the prop and extend test to 12 weeks. undecided.


----------



## Big Man 123

Echo said:


> F*cking hell! I thought my DNP cycle/log was extreme!
> 
> What is the highest dose you've got to before? And how long was you able to hold it?
> 
> Just bear in mind, the LD50 (Lethal dose for 50% of the population) is 1200mg
> 
> Within five days of 1000mg, the accumulated dose in your body will be 1500mg. The accumulated dose at seven days will be 1700mg.
> 
> It looks like your mind is made up. Don't become a statistic. I hope your aren't doing nothing all day but sitting down with a fan blowing at you.
> 
> If you do go through with this, I'd be very interested with a Log complete with pictures and measurements
> 
> It is the wrong section, but I'm sure a mod will move it to the 'losing weight' section for you
> 
> @DiggyV


Hey man, didn't know you started another log

LMAO


----------



## Echo

Big Man 123 said:


> Hey man, didn't know you started another log
> 
> LMAO


Another log? I've only ever made one lol


----------



## Big Man 123

Echo said:


> Another log? I've only ever made one lol


Look at the first post of this thread lol

You are the OP of this log LMAO


----------



## DiggyV

Deadcalm said:


> Sorry I meant protons. Got my fundamental particles mixed up.


 :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

overtime said:


> No disrespect to you or this forum. If you end up deleting this thread, can you recommend me to a forum where I can post hardcore logs and questions? I have a feeling that my future plans with AAS will give you the same gut feeling. No hard feelings.
> 
> For the record, my first cycle isn't hardcore at all. Always start small.
> 
> wk 1-4: test-p 100mg eod
> 
> wk 1-10: test-e 500mg split into 2x injections/wk
> 
> wk 11-12: test-p 100mg eod
> 
> wk 13-16: nolva 40/20/20/20; clomid 50/50/25/25
> 
> 90x1.25mg aromasin tablets on hand with a planned gyno protocol
> 
> i may remove the prop and extend test to 12 weeks. undecided.


you see that cycle is spot on :thumb:

personally I'd run 500mg Test-E throughout and drop in a D-Bol or T-Bol kicker for the first 4 weeks. Test-P at the end can help you get into PCT easier, but really PCT is not going to be tough off the back of a 500mg test-E course like this. Also no real need to split the dose into 2 injections, after about 3-4 weeks the difference between 2 x 250 and 1 x 500 is negligible through the build up with the 10.5 day half life of Enanthate. Even earlier in the cycle you wont notice it - I never have, so is genuinely not worth the hassle of 2 shots.

I have no problem with hardcore journals and logs, there have been some very high dose SHICs run on here. However there is a point at which hardcore becomes foolhardy, and 1g DNP a week crosses that line IMO, for the reasons that I have already outlined.


----------



## Bull Terrier

ConP said:


> Drop it in half and do it twice as long.


I can't agree with this - even half i.e. 500mg per day is loads. At least if it's correctly dosed. 250mg per day is more than enough, and still gives you plenty of side effects.


----------



## ConP

Bull Terrier said:


> I can't agree with this - even half i.e. 500mg per day is loads. At least if it's correctly dosed. 250mg per day is more than enough, and still gives you plenty of side effects.


I would never advice the use of DNP in any form BUT if he is gung-ho on using it dropping it in half would be a better move.


----------



## Smitch

ConP said:


> I would never advice the use of DNP in any form BUT if he is gung-ho on using it dropping it in half would be a better move.


Yep, it's like saying "well if you're gonna smash yourself in the face with a hammer you might as well make it a claw hammer instead of a sledge hammer"

Both stupid things to do but one will do less damage.


----------



## ConP

Smitch said:


> Yep, it's like saying "well if you're gonna smash yourself in the face with a hammer you might as well make it a claw hammer instead of a sledge hammer"
> 
> Both stupid things to do but one will do less damage.


Exactly. He will obviously use it either way.


----------



## C.Hill

OP don't be a mug. This is pure desperation in it's most dangerous form.


----------



## overtime

'morning

@ConP I don't want dnp it to slow me down when I have to go back to work and school. 500mg at school is hotter than 1g at home.

@C.Hill I'm not a -uh- mug (sorry, from US). I've seen desperate people do 1g a day because they're trying to lose weight for a dead line or to get laid or some ****. And we know this happens a lot with dnp at all dosages. Then they get fat again or out eat dnp's effects because they never learned to naturally diet(prime example: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/145832-idiots-dnp-cycle-plus-boatload-other-aas.html). I know one other bro who does 1g a day for 14 days. It beats 15-20 weeks of cutting if you can handle it, in his opinion. *Not that I would ever recommend anyone to take 1g of dnp. I wouldn't tell anyone to take 1mg of the stuff.*

Guess I can't blame you guys since dnp is abused by non-lifters and the quick-fix types.

btw. made it through the night. was tempted to pull covers over myself. 2 fans + chilly weather = not a drop of sweat at 1g! to be honest, I feel better on 1g while taking absurd amounts of precautions than I did on 500mg and not being as cautious in the middle of winter. The sides are noticeably worse than 800mg when doing something like walking outside, so I don't think it is bunk dnp. remember, I've used dinitro and he's kinda known for his quality.

notes:

stood on the scale this morning 4lbs lower than my dry, carb depleted weight(lowest weight I ever weighed) just prior to the cycle. Face is looking more defined. Who knows if I'm retaining more water than I was on the first weigh in.

95.6F internal temperature. I'll check it again during my 150minutes walking(2x75min) cardio, too because that's more important.

-

i'm bored so i'll do the dnp math. the max concentration of 1000mg ED gives an average metabolic boost of 140%. I burn 3,000kcals a day, eat 2,000kcals. On dnp, my tdee is 7200kcals. That's a deficit of 5200. So we can expect 13-16 pounds in 10 days considering build up time. Although maybe we should consider the time it takes to leave the system, which seems like it should cancel out the build up time. feel free to chime in on this.

sloppy post, but I just woke.


----------



## hackskii

Well, I am a simple person.

If it was my first cycle I would do 500mg test E for 10 to 12 weeks max, and see how you fair.

I also would run low dose hCG with it throughout, and including clearance time of the gear, then the SERMS once PCT is started and drop the hCG.

This will show you how well you do on test, and how well you do with recovery.

Estrogen management would also be a good idea during for the potential of estrogenic sides.

Gains should be pretty impressive too.


----------



## Bear2012

You say you have run 5 cycles of DNP and already gone up to 800mg a day.

What losses have you got from that and from running 1g a day what losses are you hoping from that?

I'm not going to pretend I know the ins and outs of DNP but I will tell you I used to moderate a forum where someone off that forum supplied DNP and the young lad that took it in high doses died. This was about 15years ago and in America and the guy that sold him it was prosecuted

People on here are concerned but if you have made your mind up so be it but for f**ks sake be careful there is use and there is abuse and abuse normally screws you up


----------



## NorthernSoul

Wouldn't you need to come off it for a while to get a better effect next time?

I'm sure our British MI5 agents are near enough poisoned on a low dose of polonium and cyanide and the likes so incase they ever got captured the poison tollerance in their body was so high it wouldnt infact kill them.

The independant newspaper im sure it was in


----------



## johnnymctrance

hackskii said:


> Well, I am a simple person.
> 
> If it was my first cycle I would do 500mg test E for 10 to 12 weeks max, and see how you fair.
> 
> I also would run low dose hCG with it throughout, and including clearance time of the gear, then the SERMS once PCT is started and drop the hCG.
> 
> This will show you how well you do on test, and how well you do with recovery.
> 
> Estrogen management would also be a good idea during for the potential of estrogenic sides.
> 
> Gains should be pretty impressive too.


Do u realise the op isnt talking about test??? but actually DNP instaead??haha


----------



## Echo

johnnymctrance said:


> Do u realise the op isnt talking about test??? but actually DNP instaead??haha


The OP posted a cycle log for after the DNP lol...

His first post of the thread has gone :confused1:


----------



## BetterThanYou

because 1g of DNP is retarded! I was on 650mg for 3 weeks in july :blink: and I kid you not, for a few nights I was sleeping in a walk in fridge at work, large empty walk in fridge no joke


----------



## overtime

BetterThanYou said:


> because 1g of DNP is retarded! I was on 650mg for 3 weeks in july :blink: and I kid you not, for a few nights I was sleeping in a walk in fridge at work, large empty walk in fridge no joke


----------



## overtime

BetterThanYou said:


> because 1g of DNP is retarded! I was on 650mg for 3 weeks in july :blink: and I kid you not, for a few nights I was sleeping in a walk in fridge at work, large empty walk in fridge no joke


That sounds a lot more dangerous than what I'm doing in my opinion.

I'm leaving this forum entirely because ignorant posting and poor moderation. I haven't been able to post all day and my posts are being removed without reason or warning.

I've been busting my ass to do this perfectly and safely.

@hacksii @Echo @DiggyV

Thanks for the positive, informative posts. I'm finishing the cycle alone with no further logging or pictures.


----------



## Echo

BetterThanYou said:


> because 1g of DNP is retarded! I was on 650mg for 3 weeks in july :blink: and I kid you not, for a few nights I was sleeping in a walk in fridge at work, large empty walk in fridge no joke


If I had that option, that's what I'd be doing... and I'm only on 250mg!


----------



## tomas247

I did some researching and found a legitimate citation regarding DNP dosage. The research is a little old "from the 1930's" and deals with lab animals but the information came from legitamate scientists and not a "guy I know at the gym".

http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/content/48/4/410.full.pdf+html?ijkey=f9200a3860d66567a96fd2f462bdf8685c236829&keytype2=tf_ipsecsha

I hope your cycle is going well and please keep posting updates.


----------



## KRSOne

overtime said:


> You didn't read the OP. This is my 5th cycle. I've used dnp at 800mg ed with no problems and great results. My first cycle was 250mg. People have posted false information about the half life of dnp in this thread already. I don't see you going off on them. The only thing that concerns me about dnp are free radicals and peripheral neuropathy.
> 
> Let's please keep the drama down -- specifically the harebrained remarks with no explanation. I'm looking for a home forum for bodybuilding/aas(when I start aas) and was hoping this would be it, it's clear that it will not be.


why have you needed to do 5 cycles?

In your last 4 cycles (one at 800mg) how have you already not lost enough weight.

Im guessing you just regain all the weight you lose from your cycles because your diet and training is sh!t. Which means you shouldnt be doing dnp in the first place. either that, or your a troll.

Correct me if im wrong anyway


----------



## stone14

imo if you can run 800-1000mg dnp ed then its very underdosed. 400mg sci-gen ed had me fukd after a few days, couldnt sleep at night cause of the heat, i had to miss the odd dose to get the temp down.


----------



## Bear2012

overtime said:


> That sounds a lot more dangerous than what I'm doing in my opinion.
> 
> I'm leaving this forum entirely because ignorant posting and poor moderation. I haven't been able to post all day and my posts are being removed without reason or warning.
> 
> I've been busting my ass to do this perfectly and safely.
> 
> @hacksii @Echo @DiggyV
> 
> Thanks for the positive, informative posts. I'm finishing the cycle alone with no further logging or pictures.


I get the feeling there was never going to be any pictures and you probably will finish the cycle alone....on the gym floor missing a heartbeat. Your posts I guess have been removed so that others do not attempt to do what you are proposing which is not poor moderation but good moderation


----------



## hackskii

johnnymctrance said:


> Do u realise the op isnt talking about test??? but actually DNP instaead??haha


Do you realize that he was talking about using gear at a sensible dose after his DNP use?

It is several pages back his plan.

thanks for reading:lol:


----------

